# They are awake! Spring has Sprung and they aren't listening to Phil



## TigsMom (Feb 9, 2015)

One of my Desert Torts climbed out of his burrow yesterday and sunned, soaked and ate. The other came out today, sunned, soaked and ate as well. Both look fabulous. So much for my plans of getting things growing for them before they wake up. We'll see how it goes, but it sure looks like they are really awake for the season. I'll have to block off sections in each of their enclosures to seed and let grow, hopefully move the let it grow barriers around so there's always something for them to graze on.

High Temps in the 80's for the past five days and the forecast looks the same for the next 10 days at least. We're bound to have a few cooler days, but I'm not seeing it in the forecast and their behavior isn't showing me any reason to doubt they may be right (and Phil was WRONG).


----------



## TigsMom (Feb 9, 2015)




----------



## TigsMom (Feb 9, 2015)




----------



## bouaboua (Feb 9, 2015)

I think my Mo (CDT) also waking up. I can see some movement in his hibernation container. Let's see tomorrow! ! ! ! !


----------



## Heather H (Feb 9, 2015)

Wow can I have your weather please


----------



## TigsMom (Feb 11, 2015)

Heather, I will happily give you my warm weather, but you have to take my achy back too! Amended the soil with organic top soil and planted some seed in 3 enclosures. Plus Hubby decided today was the day to buy tile, grout, etc for our front porch and walk. Need a break here. Son is coming into town all this while cleaning out my garage for the past 10 days, I am flippin tired! Really glad the torts didn't get in the way too much while I was re-working their enclosures. The boxies however, were a laugh to work around. All my shelled creatures seem to be good today. A little Advil tonight and hopefully, tomorrow will be a good day for me too.


----------



## Heather H (Feb 11, 2015)

TigsMom said:


> Heather, I will happily give you my warm weather, but you have to take my achy back too! Amended the soil with organic top soil and planted some seed in 3 enclosures. Plus Hubby decided today was the day to buy tile, grout, etc for our front porch and walk. Need a break here. Son is coming into town all this while cleaning out my garage for the past 10 days, I am flippin tired! Really glad the torts didn't get in the way too much while I was re-working their enclosures. The boxies however, were a laugh to work around. All my shelled creatures seem to be good today. A little Advil tonight and hopefully, tomorrow will be a good day for me too.


I would rather do that than slip and slide just to let the dog out. It rained now is freezing over  . I do great massages


----------



## phebe121 (Feb 11, 2015)

Vary jealous we still under snow in ohio


----------



## wellington (Feb 11, 2015)

Jealous here in chicago, teens for temps for a few days and threat of freezing rain and/or snow. Most likely will miss us in the city though. I sure hope your torts are right and Phil is wrong, we need spring and boy, over on the east coast, they really need a break. Glad torts are up, doing fine and looking great.


----------



## TigsMom (Feb 11, 2015)

I really feel for all my cold snow country friends. This is nutty weather, even for us here in the desert. Historical snow fall (it does not, did not ever snow like this, not just a teaser silly, but over 3 hours of flakes, real flakes) here on New Years Eve. I went absolutely full tilt silly, those of you who get snow would get a huge laugh. The whole town went nuts. And now here we are in the middle of 80's, wearing shorts, t-shirts and needing a/c on in our vehicles. It's no wonder my torts are out and sunning themselves. Hopefully, the seeds I planted today in their enclosures will take off and grow big.

Warm weather wishes sent to all of you in cold and snow country.


----------



## phebe121 (Feb 12, 2015)

Can u melt this thanks


----------



## phebe121 (Feb 12, 2015)

TigsMom said:


> I really feel for all my cold snow country friends. This is nutty weather, even for us here in the desert. Historical snow fall (it does not, did not ever snow like this, not just a teaser silly, but over 3 hours of flakes, real flakes) here on New Years Eve. I went absolutely full tilt silly, those of you who get snow would get a huge laugh. The whole town went nuts. And now here we are in the middle of 80's, wearing shorts, t-shirts and needing a/c on in our vehicles. It's no wonder my torts are out and sunning themselves. Hopefully, the seeds I planted today in their enclosures will take off and grow big.
> 
> Warm weather wishes sent to all of you in cold and snow country.
> View attachment 118182



This pic is so beautiful


----------



## ascott (Feb 13, 2015)

phebe121 said:


> Can u melt this thanks




Ewww...that whit stuff is horrible...ewwww...


----------



## phebe121 (Feb 14, 2015)

Well this morning we have a white out going on and its coming down harder


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 14, 2015)

Yeah...this has been a very mild winter. I only turned the heater on in the greenhouse at night about 5 times this whole winter; it usually gets turned on every single winter night.

My Russians woke up last week, so I'll be putting them out today. And yesterday I opened the doors to the Desert and Texas tortoises' houses to allow them to come out when they're ready.

I see a terribly bad flea infestation in our future!


----------



## phebe121 (Feb 14, 2015)

Winter here is bad can torts get fleas


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 14, 2015)

No, but the cats and dogs sure can. And with a mild winter, the flea population didn't get killed off.


----------



## phebe121 (Feb 14, 2015)

Ahh ok well yesterday it was -20 here im sure there dead lol my cats are indoor only and mybf wants to get chickens to fatten up and eat this summer i dont want to but whatever


----------



## ascott (Feb 14, 2015)

Yvonne G said:


> Yeah...this has been a very mild winter. I only turned the heater on in the greenhouse at night about 5 times this whole winter; it usually gets turned on every single winter night.
> 
> My Russians woke up last week, so I'll be putting them out today. And yesterday I opened the doors to the Desert and Texas tortoises' houses to allow them to come out when they're ready.
> 
> I see a terribly bad flea infestation in our future!



It is strange Yvonne....I use to live "down the hill" in the Los Angeles basin and fleas were terrible for the animals and the people that lived with the animals...here in the High Desert the dogs don't have flea problems...when I moved up here years ago I was told that fleas are not a problem here and that statement seems to be true....likely because of the excessive dry heat?? Things do drop dead from the heat alot more here though....


----------



## ascott (Feb 14, 2015)

phebe121 said:


> Well this morning we have a white out going on and its coming down harder




You would find me curled up crying if I woke up to that.....


----------



## phebe121 (Feb 14, 2015)

ascott said:


> You would find me curled up crying if I woke up to that.....



Thats why i stayed home wile my bf went shopping


----------



## shade (Feb 14, 2015)

n.w. ohio weather wind an snow. tordy just napped most of the today


----------



## phebe121 (Feb 14, 2015)

These torrs got it good lol


----------



## Ciri (Feb 15, 2015)

I don't remember ever seeing a winter that was this warm. I just got bitten by a mosquito yesterday – I didn't expect to see them until well into spring.


----------



## TigsMom (Mar 4, 2015)

A couple of days ago, I got up grabbed my first cup of coffee, and thought what the heck is that noise? It's my heater, it turned on. I thought it was chilly, haven't heard the heater run at all in the past month or more. Heater is set at 73 Degs (72 is chilly here), house has been staying around 76 degs without the heater, and many days of all the doors and windows open. Desert dwellers like us don't do well under 70 Degs. Unfortunately, we went back to being chilly for the past few days, but 80's are fast approaching and running solid on the 10 day forecast.


----------



## puffy137 (Mar 5, 2015)

My chaps are all waking up & heading for the first rays of sunlight to hit their enclosure .


----------



## puffy137 (Mar 5, 2015)

My chaps are all waking up & heading for the first rays of sunlight to hit their enclosure .


----------



## HLogic (Mar 5, 2015)

phebe121 said:


> Can u melt this thanks



Yes, please allow 6 - 8 weeks for processing...


----------



## puffy137 (Mar 5, 2015)

This was taken about half an hour later,


----------

